# starting problems!!!!!!!! HELP



## chris2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi all, developed a starting problem recently, goes like this start the car up as normal runs for a minute or so fine then starts to what seems like misfire or flooding on the cylinders but after its started to warm a bit will then start to run fine, so far I have changed plugs and coils tried maf on and off I am losing my mind trying to find the problem and there is no lights or codes coming up any ideas please!

Forgot to mention mods
Fuel pump
Injectors
3 inch downpipe full jetex exhaust
Top mounted turbo
Gt2871r turbo
Front mount intercooler
Custom map mrctuning
Apr diverter valve


----------

